# For a future build



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I've got 2 other projects to finish first but I'm starting to think about the joinery for a canopy bed I will be making. I've got most of it figured out except the headboard and footboard. What kind of joinery do I use to attach the panel for the headboard/footboard to the posts? Dado? Sliding dovetail? Both would show either above or below the panel on the post no? Simple biscuits and glue? Thanks everyone in advance...


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Been a while since I built this one but believe I used mortise and tenons.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this may be helpful*

I used through tenons on this head board:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/mission-headboard-build-37911/


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Really cannot tell much from your sketch. I probably would use a stopped dado. Good joint and simple to make.

George


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> I used through tenons on this head board:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/mission-headboard-build-37911/


I get that for the rails of the headboard bit what about the inside panel to the post?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If it is a panel with a frame it would be edge grain to edge grain, a strong glue joint to begin with. Dowels, biscuits, or whatever you use would be more to maintain the position until the glue sets than adding strength.
The weakest link would be in the joinery of the frame.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

The reason I posted the pic I did was because,like your drawing there are no top or bottom rails.Woodinthings has a thicker t&b rail so it's easier to do a thru mortise and tenon joint which you can't use on your project.
The pic I posted is all 3/4 material so the are not even posts on the ends but 2 pieces of 3/4 hard maple joined together at 90 degrees.That's why I did M&T to get the most structural integrity I could with the thickness of wood I was dealing with.I cut a tenon on the horizontal members and a mortise or stopped dado if you will to accept the tenon.
It was very structurally sound.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the inside panel*



was2ndlast said:


> I get that for the rails of the headboard bit what about the inside panel to the post?


 

See how the panel extends out from the frame a bit?
This fits into a rabbet in the frame which conceals the joint.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> See how the panel extends out from the frame a bit?
> This fits into a rabbet in the frame which conceals the joint.


Ahhh...got it. Will do the same. Thanks!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

mako1 said:


> The reason I posted the pic I did was because,like your drawing there are no top or bottom rails.Woodinthings has a thicker t&b rail so it's easier to do a thru mortise and tenon joint which you can't use on your project.
> The pic I posted is all 3/4 material so the are not even posts on the ends but 2 pieces of 3/4 hard maple joined together at 90 degrees.That's why I did M&T to get the most structural integrity I could with the thickness of wood I was dealing with.I cut a tenon on the horizontal members and a mortise or stopped dado if you will to accept the tenon.
> It was very structurally sound.


Thanks mako...I actually can't see your picture. Any chance to resend?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Works for me?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Got it..that's pretty regal!😆


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

That was for a multi millionare.Not my taste .They had a designer design it.Unfortunetly the house burnt down from a dryer vent fire taking him with it.That's the golf course at the country club out the bay window.


----------

